# New pitbull owner. Ideas on history/type?



## mixwell (Sep 18, 2012)

I just purchased a pitbull pup about 2 weeks ago and he has a light greyish brendle color with white and just curious for the more experienced on some insight. I've had people ask if he's a blue nose etc but I'm a bit ignorant on the fact. Any insight is apperciated.

Edit: I purchased him from a private seller which why I ask, the pups mom was a white and brown coat and the dad wasn't on the premises so I have no idea of his coat. Also are blue eyes a rarity with pits ?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Hes a blue brindle and yes he would be called a bluenose most likely as far as eye color it is quite common for puppies eyes to be blue they normally change as they get older.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I know you're asking more about coat color than bloodline, so I'll spare you the speech about registration papers and pedigree, as those have nothing to do with the dog's color. I have to agree with MSK that he does appear to be a blue brindle with white, and yes, most babies (of every species) are born with blue/grey eyes, and they change colors with age. He'll more than likely have brown eyes, just an educated guess. Maybe it's just the lighting/angle of the pictures, but to me, his nose looks black and not blue. 

Also, for future reference, the color of the nose is just that... a color. It has no bearing on the dog's specific bloodlines or breed type. Not trying to be mean or harsh, but you've just got yourself a cute pup, that with dedication and training will be a wonderful dog. Don't get caught up on nose or coat color as it means nothing and doesn't make your dog any more special than he already is to you. 

Train him, love him and spend time with him and he'll return the favor by making you a proud parent. Welcome to the pack and I hope you enjoy your stay on our yard.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree on nose color btw I just said most will try and call him a blue nose just because he is blue I personally can't see much of a difference between blue and black nose in blue dogs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nose looks blue to me especially with the blue coloring around his nose. But I agree it is nothing more then a color. as for history unless the breeder gave you a pedigree with him there is no way to determine the family history, bloodlines and even breed . There are so many bully breeds that look similar and when mixed even you won't be able to tell just by looking at them. If you bought him without papers just love him as a pet.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MSK said:


> I agree on nose color btw I just said most will try and call him a blue nose just because he is blue I personally can't see much of a difference between blue and black nose in blue dogs.


Ha! I thought it was just me. I rarely see the difference.

Your pup is adorable!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> nose looks blue to me especially with the blue coloring around his nose. But I agree it is nothing more then a color. as for history unless the breeder gave you a pedigree with him there is no way to determine the family history, bloodlines and even breed . There are so many bully breeds that look similar and when mixed even you won't be able to tell just by looking at them. If you bought him without papers just love him as a pet.


I'm just saying that looking at the 2nd and 3rd pix specifically, the nose appears black in color and not blue-grey like a typical blue nose does. Again, it could be the lighting (or lack thereof) and the angle of the picture.


----------



## mixwell (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all of the input, I don't care really about bloodlines etc as I don't plan on breeding him or anything like that. I love the hell outta my pup and I just consider him a pitbull and try to avoid all the labels of blue nose etc.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

He looks Blue to me, but he probably isn't an APBT. Most Blue dogs are mixed with Staff or Bully...
Blue Eyes are a fault, they could very well change but if they stay blue it is a fault.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Kenaii said:


> He looks Blue to me, but he probably isn't an APBT. Most Blue dogs are mixed with Staff or Bully...
> Blue Eyes are a fault, they could very well change but if they stay blue it is a fault.


Judging my the head shape and bone I'm willing to bet your right. Very cute pup but most likely not an APBT.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

You purchased a bully mix.
And look it up...there isn't even a breed called a "pitbull."
There is only the American (pit) Bull Terrier.


----------



## mixwell (Sep 18, 2012)

Goemon said:


> You purchased a bully mix.
> And look it up...there isn't even a breed called a "pitbull."
> There is only the American (pit) Bull Terrier.


That's what I was thinking, the mom looked a little thick from an APBT and I know there's no breed called pitbull I just thought it should have been taken that I was referring to APBT..

Come to think of it, where I'm at in Los Angeles it's very rare to see an APBT most are mixes or you might see a few bullies.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There are tons of AmBullies down that way. We went to an ADBA show down there last year and there was two very nice bullies doing WP at the event


----------

